

Photographs of the abandoned Russian space shuttle - jgrahamc
https://ralphmirebs.livejournal.com/219949.html

======
dohertyjf
Man, these should be in a museum somewhere. What an amazing piece of history.

------
PhantomGremlin
Looks like, one day, everyone just decided to stop coming in to work. Eerie.

The story would benefit from a little editing. It's not necessary to publish
_every_ picture taken. Many images are very similar.

Toward the end there are pictures of the inside of the shuttle itself.

